

Why engineers hate your shitty job specs - petesoder
https://medium.com/engineering-leadership/why-engineers-hate-your-job-specs-c5dd755fd216

======
SonicSoul
I get the point that job spec should help to sell the company, but as far as
being specific about problems domain that's less important to me.. I just want
someone that's smart and get's things done. There is no specific problem they
are hired for but wide net of problems. this may be different at a company
that's working in a more narrow field? in my line we usually look for full
stack developers with business acumen + hunger and drive. now get me a spec
for that!

------
JoeAltmaier
The example was better ... how? It said general things like "Rails is one tool
you use...", "Passionate about..." and "Able to leave your ego at the
door...". None of those is a tight job spec for an engineer - in fact except
for the Rails reference it could be anybody. Marketing, management, janitor.

------
danmccorm
I like the part about arming others to help you. I've found this to be
critical. The more your job specs reflect the excitement of working at your
company, the more other people can evangelize that for you.

------
datasmash
I've found describing the kinds of problems you'll solve (not in a salesy way)
and what the company actually needs help doing can really engage the minds of
potential hires.

~~~
petesoder
I'd actually like to see some examples of over-describing problems to
engineers in a salesy way. That could be a fun follow on post.

------
cangove
As a hiring manager definitely fallen into this pattern. Note to self, rewrite
my job listings!

